# 06 DODGE MEGACAB 6/4 inch lift kit



## gasnparts (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi there, was wondering with a 6/4 inch lift kit can I use a Western MVP PLUS 8.5 plow on this truck?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

well youll have to come up with a different mount that sticks down close to stock height especially with a v plow because in wont sit evenly on the ground in the scoop and the vee position. good luck and welcome to plowsite:salute:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Do a search on either Mega cab or Plowing witha Mega Cab. there have been issues and the lift kit will probably compound them. the topic haas been covered recently.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

basher;590072 said:


> Do a search on either Mega cab or Plowing witha Mega Cab. there have been issues and the lift kit will probably compound them. the topic haas been covered recently.


You mean the folding issue?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;590076 said:


> You mean the folding issue?


Or the rear window issue, your choice


----------

